# شرح بالفيديو لعمل برنامج زمنى و كاش فلو بالاكسيل اوتوماتيكيا + مرفق ملف الاكسيل



## مهندس من مصر (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كنت عملت موضوع بعنوان : حصريا....ملف اكسيل لعمل جدول زمنى و كاش فلو اوتوماتيكيا ....مش مصدق؟ طيب خش و شوف

و لطلب العديد من الاعضاء شرح كيفية عمل ملف الاكسيل :

رابط شرح فيديو من اعدادى لشرح كيفية عمل برنامج زمنى + كاش فلو بالتفصيل


رابط مباشر لتحميل ملف الاكسيل بعد التعديل


أرجو ان يكون الشرح واضح و مفيد لكم



=====================

تمت اضافته للمكتبة المتخصصة بقسم ادارة المشاريع
بالرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72322&page=4&p=3174077#post3174077


مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع

.


----------



## safys (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على محاولة افادة اخوانك فى الملتقى 
عمل رائع لكن .... اين الصوت بالفيديو .... بصراحة صعب جدا ان نفهم بدون شرح مجرد حركات بالماوس ...
ياريت حضرتك تهتم شويه ... والله الموضوع بتاع الكاش فلو ده مهم جدا جدا .... ياريت تشرحة بصوت وباستفاضة 

- وبعدين ملف الاكسل بيعطى Error 404 | Nothing found!

رجاء ان تهتم بهذا الموضوع ..... وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (13 يونيو 2011)

*أخى مهندس من مصر لقد وعتنا فى مشاركة سابقه وهى بعنوان 
( برنامج زمنى رائع محمل عليه التكلفه و المواردالبشريه لمشروع قائم ) على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81916.html ان ترفع لنا بعض النماذج المهمة كما جاء فى نص مقدمة الموضوع ( نموذج لعمل تحليل التكلفه ووضعه على البريمافيرا
نموذج للعماله الفعليه مقارنة بالعماله المخطط لها وملفات اخرى كتيره قيمه جدا استعملها بصوره يوميه ) و قد تم رفعها من على الموقع فبرجاء إعادة رفع مثل هذه النماذج لأهميتها و لتعم الفائدة على الجميع و وعد الحر دين عليه و أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الإستجابة على طلبى الأول و أتمنى أن تلبى طلبى وطلب العديد من أعضاء المنتدى الذين طلب من حضرتك إعادة رفع النماذج 
شكراً لك على سعة صدرك و ارجو أن لا يبتأس منى 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*​


----------



## مهندس من مصر (13 يونيو 2011)

safys قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على محاولة افادة اخوانك فى الملتقى
> عمل رائع لكن .... اين الصوت بالفيديو .... بصراحة صعب جدا ان نفهم بدون شرح مجرد حركات بالماوس ...
> ...




تم تعديل الرابط

يا ترى المشكله فى الصوت بس ولا الفيديو مش واضح ؟




مريم سعد الدين قال:


> *أخى مهندس من مصر لقد وعتنا فى مشاركة سابقه وهى بعنوان
> ( برنامج زمنى رائع محمل عليه التكلفه و المواردالبشريه لمشروع قائم ) على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81916.html ان ترفع لنا بعض النماذج المهمة كما جاء فى نص مقدمة الموضوع ( نموذج لعمل تحليل التكلفه ووضعه على البريمافيرا
> نموذج للعماله الفعليه مقارنة بالعماله المخطط لها وملفات اخرى كتيره قيمه جدا استعملها بصوره يوميه ) و قد تم رفعها من على الموقع فبرجاء إعادة رفع مثل هذه النماذج لأهميتها و لتعم الفائدة على الجميع و وعد الحر دين عليه و أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الإستجابة على طلبى الأول و أتمنى أن تلبى طلبى وطلب العديد من أعضاء المنتدى الذين طلب من حضرتك إعادة رفع النماذج
> شكراً لك على سعة صدرك و ارجو أن لا يبتأس منى
> و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*​



انا رديت على حضرتك فى الموضوع التانى ...........و ان شاء الله انا ناوى انزل كل الملفات الى عندى بس برتبهم الاول


----------



## safys (13 يونيو 2011)

والله يا بشمهندس الصوت مفيش خالص ..... انما الصورة يعنى الى حد ما مقبولة 
المهم الصوت الله يخليك 

ممكن تسجل ببرنامج camtasia عملاق الشروحات ودرجة الوضوح بالنسبة للصورة عالية جدا 
وده رابط البرنامج 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LBKI8RML
باسورد Www.Traidnt.Net


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (14 يونيو 2011)

شكراً لك و فى إنتظار إتحفاتك مهندس من مصر ( _أم الدنيا_ )


----------



## احمد القلموني (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## Civil_Planner (3 يوليو 2011)

Thanks

but there is no sound


----------



## سامى عاشور5 (13 فبراير 2013)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Karim2020 (14 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم ألف عافية على جهودكم...​


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (14 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (27 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AlaaRamzie (1 يونيو 2014)

رجاء ممكن تقوم بتحميل الفيدو مرة اخرى


----------



## sary_elkholy (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (25 أكتوبر 2015)

الرجاء هل من الممكن رفع هذا الملف مرة اخرى الذى يحمل العنوان *( برنامج زمنى رائع محمل عليه التكلفه و المواردالبشريه لمشروع قائم ) على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81916.html لان هذا الرابط لا يعمل و جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## محمد19775 (21 يوليو 2016)

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير لكن الرابط لا يعمل !


----------



## محمد19775 (15 أكتوبر 2016)

اخي الفاضل بارك الله بك 
ممكن رفع الفيديو على رابط جديد على سيرفرات متعددة 
لم اتمكن مطلقا من تحميله او مشاهدته


----------



## usama alaa (26 أكتوبر 2016)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## a.m.k18 (7 مارس 2017)

[h=6]This Domain Has Expired, To Renew Please Contact Your Provider.​[/h]


----------

